# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Auslandserfahrungen >  Stipendien fr das Auslandsstudium (Oxford)

## X3x3non

Hey Leute!

Ich studiere im 3 Semester Medizin in Oestereich, aber meine Uni hat mir nie so richtig gefallen. Ich habe mich entschieden mich in Cambridge/Oxford zu bewerben um dort das ganze Studium zu machen. 

Auch wenn ich alle Kosten selber tragen muss wrde ich trotzdem nach Cambridge/Oxford gehen, aber mich wrde interessieren ob jemand vielleicht Stipendien/Stiftungen kennt die in Frage kommen.

----------


## San Pellegrino

Das kannst Du getrost vergessen....

----------


## Sackbauer

Yep. Stipendien gibts glaub ich keine speziellen, ausser du bist ein Superueberdrueberwuzzi mit extrem guten Noten, dann kannst du sicher irgendwo was abstauben.

Du kannst allerdings einen Student-Loan beantragen, ich weiss aber nicht, ob der auch an Europaer ausbezahlt wird. Das ist im Prinzip ein sehr guenstiger staatlicher Kredit  zur Studienfinanzierung. Eine Kollegin von mir hat sich so ihr Studium finanziert. Auf der anderen Seite mag sie jetzt die naechsten paar Jahre ihre 17.000 Pfund Schulden abzahlen.....

PS: Auch wenn ich sowieso der Meinung bin, das es voellig egal ist, wo man studiert, das das Endprodukt "Arzt" nur von einem selbst abhaengt, wuerd ich dir raten, das Angebot an- und die Schulden auf dich zu nehmen. Im konservativen Europa klingt halt Oxbridge und Camford immer noch nach Elite (auch wenn sie das nicht ist).

----------


## eatpigsbarf

Und da mit dir ein Groteil der englischen Studenten auch mit den horrenden Studiengebhren ohne mgliche Stipendien zu kmpfen hat (es gibt da z. Zt. immer wieder Berichte auf Spiegel online zu), wirst du es wahrscheinlich so machen mssen, wie die anderen 90% deiner Mitstudenten, die nicht einfach Kinder reicher Eltern sind: arbeiten, arbeiten, arbeiten nebenher...

Aber dass ein Studium drben teuer ist, und auch wohl weiterhin noch teurer wird, ist eigentlich weithin bekannt...

----------


## X3x3non

Ja, ich wusste schon als ich mich vor 6 Monaten beworben habe das es teuer wird. Die Schulden nehme ich gerne auf mich, in England verdient man ohnehin mehr Geld um die Schulden abzuzahlen. 

Ich dachte nur das man mit einem Abi von 1,0 und einem Studium in Oxford vielleicht irgendwo was abstauben kann, nur anscheinend wird immer nur das Inlandsstudium gefrdert. Auerdem muss man das in Perspektive halten, in den USA zahlt man das zehnfache pro Jahr, da wrden man sich ber "lcherliche" 3500 Pfund gebhren freuen.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## San Pellegrino

> Ich dachte nur das man mit einem Abi von 1,0 und einem Studium in Oxford vielleicht irgendwo was abstauben kann


Einfache, aber gute Frage: WIESO soll man damit "irgendwo etwas abstauben knnen" ? 
Mir ist die irgendeine Begrndung Deiner Privatvergngen nicht klar.
Der deutsche Staat frdert blicherweise Sklaventtigkeit im eigenen Land, nicht abroad - irgendwie logisch, oder ?

----------


## X3x3non

> Einfache, aber gute Frage: WIESO soll man damit "irgendwo etwas abstauben knnen" ? 
> Mir ist die irgendeine Begrndung Deiner Privatvergngen nicht klar.
> Der deutsche Staat frdert blicherweise Sklaventtigkeit im eigenen Land, nicht abroad - irgendwie logisch, oder ?


Ich wollte mich eigentlich nur erkundigen und nicht rechtfertigen.  :Nixweiss:

----------


## San Pellegrino

Meiner Meinung nach geht es aber sehr wohl um Rechtfertigung.

Mit welchem Anspruch gehst Du davon aus, da ein 1,0-er Abi und ein Studienplatz in Oxfrod frderungswrdig wren. Und zwar in Cash ?

Und wenn Du Dich weltweit um irgendeinen Bimbes  bewerben mchtest, ist dieses Forum vielleicht nicht gerade ideal, oder ?




> Warum sollte Deutschland aber nicht die Sklaventtigkeit in anderen EU Lndern frdern?


Hast Du wirklich ein 1.0er Abi oder tust Du nur so ?




> Auerdem gibt es auch private Stipendien wie die Rhodes Scholarship.


Jetzt mal zum Mitschreiben: Wenn sich hier jemand damit auskennen WRDE, warum sollte der es Dir taxfrei unter die Nase reiben - man ist ja Konkurrent, oder nicht ?

Und auerdem steht es Dir ja frei, Dich hier
http://www.rhodes-deutschland.de/
zu bewerben, nicht ?

Soweit ich das sehe, war aber bislang kein Mediziner darunter -
und die Leute gingen auch nicht im 4. Semester da hin.....

brigens sind die Lebenshaltungskosten in Oxford horrend - da sind die Studiengebhren noch das kleinere bel...

----------


## Sackbauer

> Auerdem gibt es auch private Stipendien wie die Rhodes Scholarship.


Naja, wie gesagt, von staatlicher Seite wirst du da wahrscheinlich mit nix rechnen duerfen. Es gibt einige private Stipendiengeber, doch da gibts net irgendwo eine Seite, wo alle aufgelistet sind. Das wird irgendwie so gehandhabt, dass du das Geld nur dann verdienst, wenn du sie quasi gefunden hast. Das ist schon mal das erste Selektionskriterium  :Smilie: 

Ich hoffe dir ist bewusst, das UK ein teures Pflaster ist. Fuer die Unterkunft wirst du ca. 200-300 Pfund/Monat rechnen koennen, dann kommen noch Lebenshaltungskosten von mind. dem gleichen Betrag dazu und die Studiengebuehren.

PS: go for it.

----------


## X3x3non

danke fr die Antwort Sackbauer.

----------


## Flauta

Kenne jemand, der einen CHemieplatz bekam, hatte damit nicht gerechnet. Kann mal fragen, wie der das macht.
Er bereut es jedenfalls nicht.
Das DAAD kann da auch nicht helfen? Auslndern die in D studieren wollen/mssen bereiten die ja einige Lsungen.
Bin selbst knapp am Stipendium vorbei....

----------


## San Pellegrino

> Fr medizin undergraduate studies gibt es nicht spezielles.


Haben Dir alle bisher gesagt - aber Du willst es einfach nicht glauben.

Kann es sein, da Du Dich fr Oxford beworben hast, ohne nur den Funken einer Ahnung hinsichtlich der Finanzierung zu haben ?

Wenn es denn ohnehin nicht Not tut, warum bist Du denn SO dahinter ?

Naja, das langt als negative Vorselektion den Oxfordern wahrscheinlich auch bereits, nicht ?  ::-winky:

----------


## studmed_hu

1.0 abi is ne reife leistung
und ein abschluss in oxford ffnet
dir sicher ne menge tren , die dir 
als abschluss einer "regulren" uni
verschlossen bleiben . 

wnsch dir viel erfolg !
und lass mal hrn , wenn du
was erreichen konntest bezglich
der finanzierung

----------


## Sackbauer

Naja, ein wenig auf dem Boden der Tatsachen bleiben. In UK zaehlt das ueberhaupt nix, ob Oxford, Cambridge, UCL, Imperial..... da sind alle gleich.

----------


## mira21

Hi,
versuche doch mal zum Beispiel bei der Konrad Adenauer Siftung oder hnlichem ein Stipendium zu ergattern. Kenne 2 Leute,die von denen gefrdert werden mit ca 200 Euro im Monat glaube ch. Wei nicht ob da gute Noten alleine reichen. Ich glaube die wollen auch noch soziales oder politisches Engagement etc. Aber versuch es doch. Viel Erfolg!

----------


## LaTraviata

Naja, jede der greren, deutschen Parteien hat ihre eigene Stiftung ins Leben gerufen - Voraussetzung allerdings die Identifikation mit der "Ideologie" der Partei...

CDU: Konrad Adenauer Stiftung 
SPD: Friedrich Ebert Stiftung 
FDP: Friedrich Naumann Stiftung 
Grne: Heinrich Bll Stiftung 
CSU: Hanns Seidel Stiftung 
Linkspartei: Rosa Luxemburg Stiftung 

Sicherlich gibt es noch etliche andere, von den Kirchen bishin zu industriellen Fonds, oder grozgigen privaten Stiftern.

----------

